# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  MetaLimbs, set of robotic arms, Inami Hiyama Laboratory, University of Tokyo, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Inami Hiyama Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

MetaLimbs: Multiple Arms Interaction Metamorphism (2017)

Published on May 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "MetaLimbs gives you an extra pair of robotic hands"

by Rich Haridy
May 30, 2017

----------

